# Big Water Hunting Lake Sakakawea/Missouri River?



## Gunner343 (Sep 28, 2003)

First off I'm not asking for spots to hunt, I can figure that out.....
I'm set to retire from my current job and have a couple good leads for jobs in the NW part of the state. I've hunted in ND for 24 years, I even bought a house in Kenmare back in 93 because I love the place so much. All of the hunting I have done is field and pothole, but I was wondering about the big water hunting? I do a lot of river/lake hunting here in Indiana and have a boat and gear set up that type of hunting. I never see anyone posting about the big water hunting. So my questions is simple: Are there hunting opportunities on lake Sakakawea and the Missouri river? Or do I need to put the "For Sale" sign on the boat if I land the job?


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I wouldn't see why not. Plenty of birds on them and pretty much the whole shoreline is free game. I know people do it, but you are right it doesn't seem like it's real popular. Probably just because the field hunting is easier and safer.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Field hunting is by no means "easier"...I have to respectfully disagree. Hunting with a boat/blind with Long Lines for divers & puddle ducks if you have the right set up can be very rewarding without a lot of effort. First off, you don't have to get up at 3am and beat people to the fields, scouting is easier. (birds will tend to be in the same areas year after year...Especially with divers)...Competition is usually a good thing...Just drop my boat in the water and I can set up 3 long lines a heck of a lot faster than putting out a field spread. Not to mention you don't have to chase land owners all over the place for permission.

I personally have never hunted Sakakawea but I'm sure there's guys that do it. I know some of those canal lakes have a lot of divers late. I know they shoot some Goldeneyes on the river...If you look at the birder reports, Oldsquaw show up below Garrison damn every year.

I'm guessing your boat will be put to good use if you like to hunt divers?


----------



## Gunner343 (Sep 28, 2003)

Thanks for the replies....i love diver hunting and have shot a lot of mallards on big water, geese too. plus you can't be accused of being a roost buster on a body of water that big.....lol


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Gunner343 said:


> Thanks for the replies....i love diver hunting and have shot a lot of mallards on big water, geese too. plus you can't be accused of being a roost buster on a body of water that big.....lol


You are exactly right. We rarely shoot Mallards or Geese when hunting big water, mainly because we don't target them and my boat blind is not set up for puddlers...But as you said, anybody who thinks you are roost busting on Sakakawea or the Missouri is just foolish. The Mallards just move to another part of the lake. Same with other big bodies of waters in the state.


----------



## Gunner343 (Sep 28, 2003)

Rick, Thanks for taking the time to respond. I live right on lake Michigan, so big water hunting was a mainstay for many years...Until the bottom fell out on the Bluebill numbers. I do also hunt some Corp of Engineers flood control reservoirs. They are just like Sakakawea, except on a smaller scale. I was looking at the satellite imagery and scale is the only difference. The one thing different than field hunting(obviously minus the water) is competition is usually a good thing, keeps the birds moving. I have a strategy to target divers and puddlers.....Coots. And yes, I have taken a lot of crap, and been laughed at for my spread, but they don't say much after they see a strap full of birds. A good portion of my spread is coots(The coots also take up less space). I put a few magnum divers on the furthest end of my lines, and mix in a few mallards and widgeon decoys closer to shore. I also use one string of floater Canadas, and one string of Y board Canadas by the shore. 5 strings total. Its a great all around spread and it usually takes 20 minutes to set or pick up. It works really well after a flash freeze, when all the smaller water has frozen and the birds pile into big water.

Thanks Again
Bill


----------



## ruddyduck (Nov 13, 2011)

I have always wanted to do this but don't have the setup. One thing to keep in mind there are restrictions on shooting geese on the water on the river and maybe Sakakawea? I'm not 100% sure of them as I don't hunt the big water but make sure you read the proclamation. Also if you ever have room, I would love to try it out-I have plenty of decoys just no boat! Pm me if you would like more information.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

No problem Gunner...Don't let the holier than thou field hunters get to you in North Dakota...lol :beer: I used to be one of them and then I went to Alaska...Been there 3 times hunting sea ducks/divers and it's now my favorite way to hunt in N.D. I built a pretty sweet boat blind for my 17 foot fishing boat and we have so much fun. Goldeneyes, Buffleheads, Bluebills, Redheads, Canvasbacks, Merg's...You never no what you're going to kill...By the way, the only documented King Eider sighting in N.D. was on Sakakawea. Please let me know how you do out there.


----------



## Gunner343 (Sep 28, 2003)

I'll try not to be. LOL.....I grew up in the waterfowl wasteland of Indiana. Hunting lakes that were in city limits and getting chased by the police every weekend. And hunting public areas where you had to draw for a spot. I remember seeing the snobs there, wearing their lanyards with all the bands, like they were some kind of royality. Listening to them talk about "If we get a bad draw, we'll go to our private land". I was in awe of them then. Now I realized what a bunch of spanks and skid marks they were. Thats why I love North Dakota. The people are all easy going and down to earth, It did take some getting used to all the people waving at you when driving, and they used all their fingers...LMAO. If I land one of those jobs, I won't tell you about the hunting, I'll look you up and have you come along. Thanks again....Bill


----------

